# Fedora Core 3 pour PowerPC



## mob (9 Décembre 2004)

C'est encore en testing mais l'excellente et robuste fedora (la version community de red hat) arrive sur notre plateforme :

http://fedoraproject.org/fedorappc/FC-3/

   N'hesitez pas a la tester et a faire part de vos impressions.

   Nota : Ne fonctionne pas (encore) sur les G5

   --------------
   Pour les anglophones un descriptif complet de l'annonce : 

   The Fedora Project is proud to announce a TESTING tree for Fedora Core 3
   on the PowerPC platforms

   It is available at:
http://fedoraproject.org/fedorappc/FC-3/

   For most part, the isos/ directory contains all 8 ISOs, the first four
   which are the binaries, the remainder which are SRPMS. If you want a
   complete binary install, the first 4 ISOs are all you require.

   The os/ directory contains a full tree of Fedora Core 3 for the PPC
   platform. As a bonus, we created a repository, so that you can have a
   yum repository to point to after installation. The repository is:

http://fedoraproject.org/fedorappc/FC-3/os/Fedora/RPMS/

   Updates are also available, at a yum-ified repository:

ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/people/dwmw2/fc3-updates-ppc/

   Some notes about the release: the release is known to not boot on G5's,
   and we are working on re-building another tree, which we can push out
   soon. Sleep support for the G4 iBook's and Powerbooks isn't implemented
   upstream yet, but there are testing kernels available in RPM form

   To install the release, you need boot.iso from the os/images/ directory
   (use mac/pseries appropriately) as well as at least CD1 (disc 1 is not
   blessed). When booting the boot.iso CD, hold down the 'C' key, and use
   the "linux askmethod" option. Other methods of installation are located
   at:

http://www.bytebot.net/geekdocs/ibook/fedorappc.html

   We have a mailing list for further discussion at:

http://lists.infradead.org/mailman/listinfo/fedora-ppc

   And if you IRC, come join us on irc.freenode.net, at #fedora-ppc. As
   always, if there are bugs, file them at http://bugzilla.redhat.com/
   under the 'powerpc' platform. We have a tracker bug:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/showdependencytree.cgi?id=121179

   Lastly, this release would not have been possible without the tireless
   contributions from Paul Nasrat, David Woodhouse, and Seth Vidal (who
   hosts the site!) and the numerous testers who hung out at #fedora-ppc

   Happy PPC-ing!
  ----------

  Mob


----------

